# We'll call it "Caption This"



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Let's get another thread going that we had done once in the past. Post a photo of your hav(s), or any other furry family member and caption it. Others can then submit captions for the same photo if they like. Let's have fun with it!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Molly's friends


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

(molly's caption.)

"Whenever I'm out with all my friends, I always make sure I'm the center of attention."


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

"I can't get this peanut butter off the roof of my mouth!"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now listen gang, when I give you the signal, I want you all to jump up and yell "Surprise!"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Stop bothering me. I'm practicing my speech for when I get elected president.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> I need to fart.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geri how do you get the person's picture to appear with your reply.?


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

HUDDLE UP


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Once more try:

HUDDLE UP


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> Geri how do you get the person's picture to appear with your reply.?


Good question, it didn't work the way I tried.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> whimsy said:
> 
> 
> > I need to fart.
> ...


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

"Okay everyone let's listen up. Looks like we have a new member here tonight. Pink Bunny, would you like to tell us a little about yourself?"








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Molly's friends


We cant find Molly!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so done with this Mom !


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Geri how do you get the person's picture to appear with your reply.?


I had to save it to my computer, then upload it like any photo. It didn't work any other way and I thought you could appreciate the captions more that way.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If she thinks I'm going out like this, she is sadly mistaken!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

" I am sexy and I know it. "


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, c'mere sweetheart. I'm gonna tell you a secret.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

these are soo funny!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Hey, c'mere sweetheart. I'm gonna tell you a secret.


it's a new yoga position


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

This is so much fun!

So Mom when do I get to choose your Halloween costume?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Do I have anything stuck in my teeth?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Eyeball Power!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

What do you mean purple isn't my color!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Definitely a lot of LOL going on in this house. These are brilliant.

"Can I drive now"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She did WHAT?


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

The farmer in the dell.... The farmer in the dell....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

No, no, no, I told you, it's in aisle six!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

How did i get stuck in this party again?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

DebW said:


> The farmer in the dell.... The farmer in the dell....


I thought the same thing when I saw this! lol


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Is it my turn yet?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I heard it too, don't worry, I'll protect you…..Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

She's at it again, I could only imagine what next year's costume going to be like ….


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Man that's a good cigar.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ruth4Havs said:


> How did i get stuck in this party again?
> View attachment 69106


will somebody turn off that bubble machine!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I warned you, you shouldn't have messed with me…

OR

Nah, your not worth the calories. I have to watch my boyish figure


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't I just have a small taste? Pretty please?? The bunny was good but I hear hamsters are more tender


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Shhhh, I don't think she will notice.... Guys, I blend right?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Quick - I think she sees me - HIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I laughed really hard on these!!
This is great!!! You guys are FUNNY!!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

"Oh yea!!! I dare ya!!!
PLLLLLLLLLLLL"


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Who's your momma big guy?!! Say, uncle!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Next red light, Chinese fire drill!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Next red light, Chinese fire drill!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Who's your momma big guy?!! Say, uncle!!


Linda that one is hilarious.ound:... Love the picture, Love the caption!! Love the eyes and facial expression on both of them.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Funny, I grew up in NJ and MD - I haven't heard of the concept of Chinese fire drill in 40 years! They don't do that sort of nonsense in MN. Takes me back to high school....


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Caption this.....*



DebW said:


> Funny, I grew up in NJ and MD - I haven't heard of the concept of Chinese fire drill in 40 years! They don't do that sort of nonsense in MN. Takes me back to high school....


You mean it's exclusive to the East Coast? Who knew! LOL


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not sure about the exclusivity, I just know that when I used the term in front of Minnesota friends, they had no idea what I was talking about. Then you explain it and feel kind of silly.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm in Idaho, and knew about Chinese Fire Drills here, too. I think it may be more of an age issue...?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Sheri said:


> I'm in Idaho, and knew about Chinese Fire Drills here, too. I think it may be more of an age issue...?


I'm from Chicago and I do agree..it is an age thing


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

whimsy said:


> I'm from Chicago and I do agree..it is an age thing


Yea, age thing. Us 'oldies but goodies' know about it.
I'm from CO and I knew about it


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Lila said:


> Yea, age thing. Us 'oldies but goodies' know about it.
> I'm from CO and I knew about it


Oh,oh! Now everyone knows why we're senior members. Let's just say we're more muture now. We've aged like good wine

Back on track of this post, however, I LOVE it. You guys have done a great job with the captions. I can just hear the dogs. Truly LOL. :wink:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep it's an age thing.... Used in the 60's and 70's


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

All the captions are so funny!!


----------



## Sumirra (Jun 23, 2013)

Look Ma! I am getting my big boy teeth!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Is a Chinese fire drill where you get out and run around the car? if so we had that in Oregon. Linda your kids looks so sweet all buckled up.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Caption this*



Suzi said:


> Is a Chinese fire drill where you get out and run around the car? if so we had that in Oregon. Linda your kids looks so sweet all buckled up.


That's it, Suzi!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yeah show-off!! Mine are sharp enough to bite your head off!!


----------

